# stuck on decision



## DK2F (Jan 11, 2006)

i got 300$ right now...should i save for exhaust...buy an intake...or a short throw...im undecided...HELP lol...
-thnx


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's kind of a hard decision. I would have to go with the short throw.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

When I had my 98 Vette. The hurst short throw I put in it made a pretty big difference. I believe it actually made the car faster(being able to shift faster). I haven't put a shifter in the GTO, but in the vette it definitely made a difference. I think the GTO exhaust sound pretty good as is.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I would do the "go fast" mods first. Then tackle the others. But thats just me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Save for exhaust, or, if it's burning a hole in your pocket call me and I'll sell you a K&N cai.:cheers


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

my first mod will be the GMM


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Short throw or save for exhaust.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Short throw or save for exhaust.


:agree


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Save for exhaust, or, if it's burning a hole in your pocket call me and I'll sell you a K&N cai.:cheers


Yup I did SSW LT headers and 3" Exhaust. Well worth it! :cheers 

My review of it:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5559


----------

